# FR: à quoi / à ce que



## verbivore

Je pige à quoi tu fais allusion.
Je pige à ce que tu fais allusion.
Je sais à quoi tu fais allusion.
Je sais à ce que tu fais allusion.

L'on fait une distinction? Merci


----------



## geostan

On emploie "à quoi" lorsque le à appartient au verbe qui suit.
On emploie "à ce que" lorsque le à appartient au verbe qui précède.

Je ne sais pas à quoi tu fais allusion.
Je fais allusion à ce que tu viens de dire.

Cheers!


----------



## Punky Zoé

verbivore said:


> Je pige à quoi tu fais allusion.
> Je pige à ce que tu fais allusion.
> Je sais à quoi tu fais allusion.
> Je sais à ce que tu fais allusion.


On pourrait aussi dire "je sais/pige ce à quoi tu fais allusion"


----------



## itka

*piger* : mot argot, synonyme de "comprendre"

Mot argot : cela veut dire qu'on peut l'employer uniquement dans un langage familier, avec des amis, jeunes de préférence... A éviter par écrit, sauf toujours avec des amis très proches ou dans un texte rapportant un discours oral.


----------



## verbivore

C'est bien. Je n'ai jamais entendu parlé de cette règle ou bien y ai pensé dans cette manière. Si le "a" appartient à un verbe qui suit, on utilise "quoi". C'est assez commode d'y penser comme cela. Si j'ai compris correctement, les phrases suivantes devraient être justes : 

Je ne sais quoi faire. (mais pourquoi jamais "ce que" ici? C'est fixé avec "faire"?)
Je sais ce que tu dis.
On attendra jusqu'à ce que tu reviennes. 
Je ne pige rien à ce que tu dis.
Je n'ai aucune idée (ce) à quoi elle s'intéresse ces jours-ci.
Je songerai à ce que tu viens de dire.


----------



## Punky Zoé

verbivore said:


> Je ne sais quoi faire.
> Je sais ce que tu dis.
> On attendra jusqu'à ce que tu reviennes.
> Je ne pige rien à ce que tu dis.
> Je n'ai aucune idée (ce) à quoi elle s'intéresse ces jours-ci. une petite difficulté, ici : je n'ai aucune idée *de ce* à quoi elle s'intéresse
> Je songerai à ce que tu viens de dire .


----------



## geostan

On dit aussi "Je ne sais que faire."

Quant à "Je n'ai aucune idée (ce) à quoi elle s'intéresse ces jours-ci."

Cette phrase n'est pas possible. Après "idée", il faut un "de," qui n'est pas possible ici. Je reformulerais la phrase ainsi:

Je n'ai aucune idée de ce qui pourrait l'intéresser ces jours-ci.


----------



## verbivore

Pour choisir le bon, il semble qu'on donne priorité au verbe qui suit. Si donc ceci a une préposition comme _à_ par exemple, on utilise _ce à quoi, _si non, on utilise _à ce que. _Cela semble correct?


----------



## itka

_Je ne sais quoi faire / je ne sais que faire
_
Dans ces deux phrases, le sujet (je) est le même. C'est moi qui ne sais et c'est moi qui fais. Comme souvent, lorsque le sujet de deux verbes est le même, le second se met à l'infinitif et la construction change un peu. 

Si on fait varier le sujet, on retrouve la construction des autres exemples :
_je ne sais ce que tu fais
je ne sais ce que vous dites
je ne sais ce qu'il pense_

De même, si on souhaite le même sujet pour les deux verbes, on aura :
_Je ne sais que dire 
je ne sais que penser_


----------



## geostan

verbivore said:


> Pour choisir le bon, il semble qu'on donne priorité au verbe qui suit. Si donc ceci a une préposition comme _à_ par exemple, on utilise _ce à quoi, _si non, on utilise _à ce que. _Cela semble correct?



Oui, mais comme on l'a déjà fait voir, on peut souvent supprimer le "ce" dans "ce à quoi."

Et je vois qu'on a accepté une version que je n'aurais pas employée:

"Je n'ai aucune idée de ce à quoi elle s'intéresse..." Cette phrase me semble lourde. C'est pour cela que je l'ai refaite

Cheers!


----------



## verbivore

Voici un autre, pour verifier ma théorie. Si j'ai raison, la préposition de la proposition subordonnée sera celle qu'on utilise pour faire la détermination :

Je songerai à quoi tu songeras.


----------



## geostan

May I say you have a knack for creating weird sentences.

You would have to say, I think,

Je songerai à ce à quoi tu songeras.

The "ce" is object of the first à and the second à belongs to the second form of songer.


----------



## verbivore

Ahh oui, j'ai loupé ça. Mais ce n'était pas facile de remarquer cela. Vous avez raison. Hors de cela, mon idée semble pourtant se tenir. Et en effet ma phrase est bizarre, mais je l'ai écrit seulement pour essayer ma théorie. Merci pour tout votre aide aujourd'hui. Et bien sûr à tous, merci beaucoup.


----------



## Icetrance

geostan said:


> Quant à "Je n'ai aucune idée (ce) à quoi elle s'intéresse ces jours-ci."
> Cette phrase n'est pas possible. Après "idée", il faut un "de," qui n'est pas possible ici. Je reformulerais la phrase ainsi:
> Je n'ai aucune idée de ce qui pourrait l'intéresser ces jours-ci.



Pas forcément! You can say: Je n'ai aucune idée de ce à quoi m'attendre. I believe this is correct. But, I've also heard "idée à quoi..." (no "de")

You could say then  "Je n'ai aucune idée de ce à quoi elle s'intéresse ces jours-ci". I even think you can get away with "à quoi elle s'intéresse ces jours-ci" (no "de").

Yes, a "de" should come between _idée _and_ce qui/ce que_.


----------



## bloomiegirl

verbivore said:


> mais pourquoi jamais "ce que" ici?



Doesn't "ce que" need to be followed by a subject+verb? Is the reason as simple as that?

(If this has already been addressed, please excuse the repetition. Time for lights out for me.)


----------



## geostan

Icetrance said:


> Pas forcément! You can say: Je n'ai aucune idée de ce à quoi m'attendre. I believe this is correct. But, I've also heard "idée à quoi..." (no "de")
> 
> You could say then  "Je n'ai aucune idée de ce à quoi elle s'intéresse ces jours-ci". I even think you can get away with "à quoi elle s'intéresse ces jours-ci" (no "de").
> 
> Yes, a "de" should come between _idée _and_ce qui/ce que_.



I've already accepted the opinion of two competent native speakers in a later post for the sentence : "Je n'ai aucune idée de ce à quoi elle s'intéresse..." although as I added, I find it awkward, hence, my rephrasing.

As for your other versions, I don't think so. But I'll leave it up to others to comment.


----------



## Icetrance

I'm pretty sure I've heard a few native speakers say: "Je n'ai aucune idée ce qui va arriver" (something like that).  It might not be correct, but I think people do say it.

I don't think "Je n'ai aucune idée de ce quoi à elle s'intéresse" is grammatically wrong.

A lot of times in French they get rid of the "ce" and just say "à quoi." Example: Je n'ai aucune idée à quoi elle s'intéresse.

Interesting post.


----------



## Maître Capello

Icetrance said:


> I'm pretty sure I've heard a few native speakers say: "Je n'ai aucune idée ce qui va arriver" (something like that).  It might not be correct, but I think people do say it.


You may have heard it – although it seems unlikely – but it is definitely incorrect.
→ _Je n'ai aucune idée *de* ce qui va arriver._


> I don't think "Je n'ai aucune idée de ce quoi à elle s'intéresse" is grammatically wrong.


But it is also wrong…
→ _Je n'ai aucune idée de ce *à quoi* elle s'intéresse._


> A lot of times in French they get rid of the "ce" and just say "à quoi." Example: Je n'ai aucune idée à quoi elle s'intéresse.


Yes, it may be often heard… but it is wrong nonetheless…


----------



## Icetrance

"Je n'ai aucune idée de ce quoi à elle s'intéresse" (de ce à quoi)

Of course it's wrong. C'était une faute de frappe de ma part.

I know I've heard «Je n'ai aucune idée à quoi elle s'intéresse»
It should be «idée de ce à quoi elle s'intéresse»


----------

